# [Kerberos - IIS 6 - Analysis Services - Excel Reports] Connection String mit FQDN



## Klein0r (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein 4 Systeme: Ein Domaincontroller/DNS/Active Directory, ein Sharepoint Server mit eigener lokaler Datenbank (kein Kerberos), ein Datenbankserver mit Analysis Services und ein Client zum testen.

Alles Windows Server 2003 R2 Service Pack 2.

Nun habe ich soweit alles konfiguriert. Läuft auch wunderbar. Nur habe ich ein Problem: Wenn ich in einem Excel Report einen FQDN als Connection String zu den Analysis Services angebe, kann ich die Reports mit dem Benutzer nicht aktualisieren. Sieht bisher so aus als wenn das Ticket nicht richtig weiter gegeben wird.

Das Problem ist aber irgendwie Benutzerspezifisch. Mit einem Benutzer geht es, mit dem anderen nicht.

Hatte jemand schonmal so ein Problem?
Ist ja schon sehr spezifisch!

Gruß


----------



## Klein0r (29. August 2009)

Also ich habe bis heute noch keine Lösung gefunden.
Wurde mir aber auch zu blöd 

Wer noch ne Lösung hat - immer gern gesehen...


----------

